

Conference Organizers: Give a 3G sim - cientifico

For the local people is not a problem, but for foreigners is a pain. So this is the proposal.<p>Give free 3G prepaid sims to any speakers that ask for it.<p>For attendees, when selling the ticket for the conference, offer the option of buying a sim/microsim. Currently most of them will buy it on a store anyway.<p>Easy, right?
======
nimrody
Even if you assume multiple 3G carriers are available at the conference site,
3G bandwidth is much more scarce.

So, although 3G does enjoy better dynamic resource allocation (centrally
managed using sophisticated algorithms), the overall experience will be
expensive and the bandwidth per user will be lower.

A possible solution is carefully placing a few pico-cells in the conference
area. Still, a properly tuned commercial-grade Wifi network will almost
certainly outperform any 3G setup.

~~~
hdragomir
I don't think this is meant to replace the WiFi.

Merely provide some steady internet connection outside the conference.

